# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Derrington signed mandolins

## pickinNgrinnin

I'd like to start a thread that will showcase the Mandolins Charlie signed during his time with Gibson. This is meant to be a tribute to him, his work and the fine Mandolins produced under his watch. Charlie's life was taken from him but his legacy will live on through these beautiful Mandolins. I hope he left this world knowing how much we enjoy these instruments and how much they mean to us. If you have a Mandolin signed by Charlie, please post some pictures here. Thanks!

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

The Back

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

Peghead

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

Top, dated 12/21/1999

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

Neck and back

----------


## carleshicks

here is ny 02-01-2002 Master Model signed by Mr. Derrington.

----------


## carleshicks

here is the back

----------


## carleshicks

And here is the peg head. I was thinking of having a mother of pearl truss rod cover with "In memory of Charlie Derrington" on it but I am not sure If I will or not.

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

Looking for some more pictures

----------


## Tony Sz

Here's my MM dated Dec. 31, 2000 # V70287

----------


## Rick Turner

I've got an unsigned one in the white that he left behind when he went on hiatus from Gibson for a few years.  It's probably an '86.  There were some problems with it, and it didn't get finished off.  I got it for R&D purposes in '88 when I worked for Gibson, and I had it cryogenically frozen down to minus 360 F.!  Celluloid doesn't like that...  So here it is, and at some point I'll fix it and finish it off.

----------


## Stephanie Reiser

It's interesting how much the flowerpot inlay of Carlesticks and Tony's mandos differ.

----------


## cooper4205

the gibson website lists the MM as having a regular "Flowerpot" and the DMM having a "1923 Reproduction Flowerpot", so i guess that might explain the differences between the two.

----------


## Joe Parker

May 27,04

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

Great looking Mandolins - keep the pictures coming folks

----------


## cooper4205

those things are beautiful guys

shayne-

maybe they were justing experimenting with different 'pots till they got it just right, or they started out as DMM's and didn't get distressed? if they even do that. anyway it is an amazing looking mandolin.

----------


## Big Joe

We have discussed this before on the cafe. There are two flowerpots. The first is the 23 replica. The second, or new, was designed by Charlie and is a bit more modern and has a bit cleaner lines. They have each been used on MM and DMM's. In some cases it was a matter of choice, other times it was just what they built or had in hand at the time the mandolin was built. 

To further confuse the mix, there were a very FEW Fern MM's built. One I own, Blondie. One was recently sold by Gruhn's. There were only about three Ferns made (don't take that number as gospel, it is only a guess). So, there were three possible headstock inlays. None of the Ferns were distressed...at least at the factory  .

----------


## Danny Clark

Here is my new 'USED ' Master Model signed by Charlie D.
Nov.8th 2003 
Possiably the best mandolin i have played.

----------


## Danny Clark

the back

----------


## carleshicks

> Here is my new 'USED ' Master Model signed by Charlie D.
> Nov.8th 2003 
> Possiably the best mandolin i have played.


Is that 03 MM top or side bound? I know Danny Roberts has an '03 MM that is side bound but that is the only one I have ever seen.

----------


## Danny Clark

its top bound.
Dan

----------


## mandoman4807

Here is mine dated 3/02 serial # V 70335


Darrell

----------


## mandoman4807

And a second of V 70335

Darrell

----------


## Jonathan James

Just beautiful, Darrell. Bet it sounds spectular as well.

----------


## mandoman4807

The back shot of V 70335



Darrell

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

Any more pictures out there? Feel free to post them here

----------


## mandoman4807

2447 views to date, only 29 replies  



Darrell

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

[QUOTE]2447 views to date, only 29 replies

I believe Big Joe once said Charlie signed fewer Mandolins than Lloyd. Certainly there are many more out and about than the few shown here. If you have one, do post a picture(s)

----------


## mandoman4807

[quote=pickinNgrinnin,Mar. 06 2007, 10:08]


> 2447 views to date, only 29 replies
> 
> I believe Big Joe once said Charlie signed fewer Mandolins than Lloyd. Certainly there are many more out and about than the few shown here. If you have one, do post a picture(s)



Check the above pic`s I have three posted.
 I would like to see many more..Just can`t get enough of these! From the list of serial numbers documented here, I would think there would be many more pictures than there is to date.


Darrell

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

Darrell- Thanks for posting your pics - that's a beautiful Mandolin. I too, would like to see many more shown here.

----------


## Gail Hester

Here's SN V70304.

----------


## Gail Hester

V70304 back.

----------


## mandoman4807

Another beautiful Charlie D Master Model! Great prop as well  


Darrell

----------


## carleshicks

I will add some pics that I have collected over the last three yars while I was shopping for my Master Model. THis one was for sale at Gruhn's last year it is an 2003 Derrington

----------


## carleshicks

goose2 wanted me to post some pics of his July 9 2003 DMM. This one used to belong to Big Joe. I think it is probably one of the best looking DMM that I have seen.This pic has it next to my old 2003 Fern that I traded for goose2's 2002 MM.

----------


## carleshicks

I had a few more pics but it won't let me download BMP files sorry goose2.

----------


## carleshicks

here it is before goose2 got it from Big Joe. If I zoom in on the full size image I can see the july 9 2003 date.

----------


## mandoman4807

What did Big Joe replace this DMM with? That is the one I think I played a few years ago when Charlie was writing my MM appraisal. # 

Great picks!!


Darrell

----------


## goose 2

Big Joe has another DMM. Mine had a smaller neck profile than his current DMM so he let it go. Big Joe's big mits=goose 2's good fortune!!!!!!

Thanks CJ for posting those pics.

----------


## ellisppi

[QUOTE]There are two flowerpots. The first is the 23 replica. The second, or new, was designed by Charlie and is a bit more modern and has a bit cleaner lines.

Actually, the modern MM flowerpot was designed by me.

----------


## wantaloar

Here is my May 18 2004 serial #V70411

----------


## wantaloar

another shot of the May 18 2004

----------


## carleshicks

> The back shot of V 70335
> 
> 
> 
> Darrell


Darrell I think the maple from the back on my MM )70327 # #2-01-02) came from the same board as yours.

----------


## carleshicks

I guess the pic does not realy show it but looking at the pic of your MM back and looking at mine i see some very #close simularity. when I look straight on at the back i have a dead spot in the figure just right of the center joint. and if i turn left or right you see the figure that popped out in the photo.

----------


## mandoman4807

carelshicks that is exactly correct. Mine has the same characteristics as yours.

 I ran into Danny Roberts at a blue grass festival in Kodak TN...(Dumplin Valley) last September. The first thing he said when he looked at the back," I remember this mandolin very well". He said the back is very Loar like in this characteristic.
 It is amazing that he can remember mando`s by there back, kinda like a fingerprint. 


Darrell

----------


## cooper4205

that's good looking slab right there

----------


## Russ Jordan

Did anyone here get the 1999 Derrington signed F5L that was at Gruhn's a few weekes ago? If so, how is it? It did not stay there long.

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

Great looking Mando there Shayne - love the burst!

----------


## Jonathan Peck

Hey Shayne,

Come on now...I thought that you had a DMM  You got a couple more days to beat on that bad boy man. Thanks for playing it in for me

----------


## wantaloar

My May 27 2004 Distressed MM Derrington 1st one made to public after prototypes according to Charlie

----------


## wantaloar

My Aug 26 2003 Derrington. Nicknamed the "flamer"

----------


## carleshicks

here are some pics of one that first quality used to have for sale. it is a 2003 V-70400

----------


## carleshicks

another

----------


## carleshicks

here is the old style flowerpot and logo.

----------


## Jonathan Peck

She sure has a nice figure. I spoke to John and I should have her on this coming Thursday. By all means, send those sound clips along. I'd love to hear them!

-jonathan

----------


## Gibsonman

By any chance, did Charlie sign any F-5 L Ferns. Maybe like in 1999?

----------


## Chip Booth

John, I owned a Derrington signed '99 Fern for a time:



Chip

----------


## Gibsonman

Thanks Chip a friend of mine has a 99 Fern. It,s a little hard to make out , I thought it was signed by Charlie. Now I know it is. Thanks again.

----------


## Gibsonman

I just bought this 1999 Gibson Fern. Serial # 90708019 Signed by Charlie. It has Waverley,s on it, with larger fret wire, and reverse labels inside. Also has a great sound.

----------


## AlanN

Man, dat looks awesome.

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

Nice to see you back with a Gibson John. Mighty fine looking Mando!

----------


## Jonathan Peck

So that's what's cookin' in the kitchen. Nice Fern John. Here's my Derrington signed MM. That's not my chair, but it sure is my mando SN V-70350 8/02

----------


## Jonathan Peck

The backside

----------


## Jonathan Peck

One more

----------


## Jonathan Peck

Thought you'd like it. I bet it matches the curtains too :Smile: 

Hey...there's a ghost in the back. If you look closely, you can see eyes, a nose and a mouth. Happy friday the 13th

----------


## Jonathan Peck

> how she sound #


Sounds great....but late at night, I swear I can hear it playing itself

----------


## carleshicks

> Originally Posted by  (mandopluker @ April 13 2007, 15:46)
> 
> how she sound #
> 
> 
> Sounds great....but late at night, I swear I can hear it playing itself


I actually know what you are saying. I leave mine on a stand on my dresser and if I cough or make any noise in the room I can hear it echo in my Master Model. It is like it is so responsive that is is just waiting for a reason to push some air.

----------


## mandoman4807

When I open my case, there is a resonance emitting from the mando that is just spooky.   


Darrell

----------


## dane

December 2001 MM #70321:

----------


## carleshicks

Here are some pics of one for sale in england. it is V-70405 march 11 2004 signed by Mr Derrington. http://www.theukuleleman.com/index-page13.html

----------


## carleshicks

here is the back

----------


## carleshicks

the headstock with Derrington Flowerpot

----------


## carleshicks

final one in the case

----------


## 24loar

Here is Derrington Signed varnished MM F-5 V70415 dated Aug 16, 2004

----------


## 24loar

Well, I can't post photo for some reason. Is the "post a picture of your mandolin " inactive?

----------


## Steve Cantrell

I think that if you preview the image prior to posting it can dump it out.

----------


## 24loar

Another attempt....

----------


## 24loar

ok...and the back

----------


## 24loar

headstock of V70415

----------


## carleshicks

very nice, it looks like a 24 Loar

----------


## Crowder

> headstock of V70415


Is that the original nut? It looks to like the E's and G's are closer to one another than the A's and D's. Might just be the angle of the pic...

----------


## 24loar

I bought it brand new from Stan Jay at Mandolin Bros so I assume the nut is original...I have not messed with it...it never had a pickguard, should I put one on?

Sounds great by the way.

----------


## Tom Mullen

When did Charlie start signing his mandos? Who else signed them at the same time...Danny and ?
How did they determine which ones would be signed by whom?
I see alot of F5's signed, but what about A5L's?

----------


## carleshicks

Here is a video of me playing My '02 Master Model, I just learned the song last night so it is kind of rough and my Microphjone does not do my mando any justice. Actualy all of my videos on youtube were recorded on my Derrington. #Video

----------


## Big Joe

Charlie signed the mandolins from about 2000 until the 23rd of December 2004. He signed all the mandolins that got signatures for a short time, but always signed the Master Models. Danny began signing them in late 01 I believe. He signed them through December of 2005. I don't think anyone else signed them, though it is possible Sim signed a few. Sim did sign the tops of some of the mandolins he worked on. Some A5s may have a signature, but not all of them. Some F5G's may be signed, but not many. The signed ones are the Fern, the Artist mandolins (Bush, Lawson, etc.), the Goldrush, and the MM and DMM's. This is the best information available. I don't know who has been signing them since then. Very few were produced in 06 and I have no idea who currently sings them. It is obviously not Charlie, and Danny has not worked for OAI since the end of 05. He is in the repair division. Thank you.

----------


## Russ Jordan

Big Joe, that is interesting information--I did not realize Danny had not signed them in that long. Who heads up the mandolin production now?

----------


## Big Joe

Russ...I really don't know. I don't think they have anyone in particular at the current time. They have been talking to someone about this, but I really can't reveal those discussions. I'm sure you understand. It is not me or Danny.

----------


## Tom Mullen

It would be neat having David Harvey start signing mandolins. That guys knows his mandolins.

I assume he is still working for Gibson OAI, and not touring all the time with Claire Lynch.

----------


## Tom Mullen

Or better yet, Big Joe!!!!

I can hear it now: "Yeah, I got me a 2007 Gibson mandolin,Ricky Skaggs DMM signed by Big Joe."

----------


## carleshicks

here is a 2004 Derrington that Gryphons had for sale last year.

----------


## carleshicks

backside

----------


## carleshicks

close up of a beautiful one-piece back

----------


## carleshicks

the head stock

----------


## carleshicks

here are some pics from Folk of the woods that I saved a few years ago

----------


## carleshicks

more

----------


## carleshicks

last one

----------


## carleshicks

Here is the first Master Model I ever saw. MWH had it for sale in 2003 for $10,500 and I fell in love with it. Shortly after that I bought a used 2003 Fern because it was the closest thing I could afford to a MM. I believe this one is a 2001.

----------


## carleshicks

here is the back

----------


## carleshicks

After years of shopping and dreaming I finaly got my dream mando.

----------


## carleshicks

the back side I rotated this one so it didn't look so weird

----------


## Tom Mullen

Nice looking Hoss, there, Carles. Nice pix.

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

That's a mighty fine looking Mando. Thanks for posting the pictures and keeping the thread going!

----------


## 24loar

Did that mando come without pickguard? Mine did and I was wondering how common it was to ship sans guard.

----------


## Big Joe

When they were built the pickguard was standard but some were ordered without a pickguard. It could be ordered either way. Often the pickguard was fitted to the mandolin but put in the case seperate and installed at the dealers or by the customer. I guess that makes three ways they were shipped depending upon the store that ordered them and the way they were ordered.

----------


## 24loar

Thanks...mine came without guard and since it is varnished the finish scratches very easily. I suppose best to leave as is...

----------


## mandoman4807

Those pic`s of that Master Model at Folk of the Wood is my mandolin. #V 70335. I made the discovery about six mounts into ownership. 
I actually bought it from Dr Marc Darrow. For some reason, Folk of the Wood continued to show these pictures on there website long after the mandolin was sold. It is good to see those pic`s again. No matter how hard I try, I can not duplicate the quality of there pictures of my mandolin.


Darrell

----------


## carleshicks

she definetly is a beauty

----------


## Danny Clark

March 2007 RSDMM #5

----------


## Danny Clark

BACK

----------


## Danny Clark

Dist.

----------


## Danny Clark

top

----------


## carleshicks

Mine came with a pickgaurd but I took it off. I like the way they look better with a pickgaurd, I just get's in the way while i am playing.

----------


## carleshicks

ddmusic
How do you like the speed neck, and is that the 23 flowerpot or the Derrington/Ellis flowerpot?

----------


## Mark Walker

Perhaps off-topic a wee tad... Just recently watched the AKUS DVD from a few years back, and on a couple of tunes Dan Tyminski is playing what looks like a Gibson F5 mandolin.

Does anyone know if that's a Derrington signature model? #Don't see any references to it on the DVD (though they cover the guitars he plays) nor on the AKUS website.

Big Joe? #Dan B? #

I'm all ears. #(Or eyes as the case may be...) #

----------


## carleshicks

here is a 2002 Derrington MM that is for sale at gryphons right now. They don't list the serial #,maybey someone can swing by Gryphons and get the serial# for me for the other Derrington Thread.

----------


## carleshicks

nice one piece back. I wish i had some extra money I would buy this one to go along with my other 02 Derrington.

----------


## carleshicks

Here is the peg-head. I think in a few years everyone is going to discover how great these Derrington Master models really are and you won't find one for sale under 20k.

----------


## carleshicks

Here is V-70407 a 2004 Derrington that is for sale at MWH now

----------


## carleshicks

the Back

----------


## carleshicks

the Peg-head

----------


## carleshicks

here is a 3-29-2002 Derrington that Mass Street Music had for sale a couple of years ago. it is one of the few side bound MM.

----------


## carleshicks

here is a close up of the top

----------


## carleshicks

here is the back, the lighting does not show the figure very well.

----------


## carleshicks

here is the side with the side binding and very nice figure

----------


## carleshicks

the treble side

----------


## carleshicks

here is the head-stock

----------


## carleshicks

and finaly the silver plated tail piece
If you guys see any Derrington Signed MM for sell let me know I would like to archive them with the rest of the ones that I have.

----------


## Danny Clark

Hey Carl ,i really like the speed neck on the Skaggs before i got to play it i was afraid it may be to small,it really feels comfortable,i had a Gibson Monroe ,i believe the neck was even smaller on it,
If you like the Bush neck the Skaggs is probably not for you !
Danny

----------


## AKD18GE

Nice to see the pic's on page five from Gryphon's, thats mine and i can't take pic's even close to that. Just got it outta the case after three weeks, (work and a trip to florida) it has a wonderful musty smell to it, same as when i got it. Its a great mando. And i'm damn glad to have it, V-70413 June 11th 04

Tom

----------


## carleshicks

Here are some pics of the last signed Derrington Master Model. Not only is it the last but it is Xbraced and blonde. It was formly owned by Big Joe so maybe he can give us some history. I'll just post some pics.

----------


## carleshicks

I think this thing is absolutly beaytiful.

----------


## carleshicks

It's serial number is V-70781 signed December 23 2004 almost 80 years to the day of the last signed Loar. I think it is almost spooky how similar the Derrington signed MM's are to the Loar signed MM's

----------


## carleshicks

here is a close up of the back. This MM doesn't look like a Loar but I bet Loar would have liked it.

----------


## carleshicks

a close up of the top

----------


## carleshicks

I am very curious as to how the X brace make it sound as compared to the other MM.

----------


## Big Joe

Carles...I still own Blondie. I have never sold her. She is an incredible mandolin and may well be the loudest I've ever heard. It still sounds very much like a Gibson MM but has a tone all its own also. The X brace design is my own and it was fun to see how it turned out. Charlie was not excited about the project and did not want me to build this mandolin. It took about two years to get him to give permission. After it was completed, he was shocked and seriously considered building a line of these. Unfortunately, he was removed from the Bluegrass division before that idea could be examined in depth and the project died. 

I have had Blondie at a good number of festivals as well as IBMA and SPBGMA the last couple years. Many have said it is the finest sounding mandolin they have ever played. I certainly cannot disagree. I will have it at IBMA at least some of the time. If you see me, you are welcome to take her for a ride.

----------


## Ken Berner

Big Joe, I realize that you cannot give a specific answer here, but generally speaking, can you tell us the main difference in the "Vest X-bracing" vs. Flatiron X-bracing and vs. Weber modified X-bracing?

----------


## Big Joe

It has to do with the length of the braces, and where they intersect, and the kind of X we used. The project, in my mind, was to see if we could build an X braced mandolin that retained the Gibson sound while maintaining the top rigidity needed to keep the mandolin from being muddy sounding when played hard. I spent several years looking at what others had done and what I liked or disliked about those mandolins. I then decided I had a solution that was workable. It appears to have been a success. I really don't wish to say much more. The mandolin certainly is recognizeable as a Gibson MM but it has more volume and it has the X braced sound added to the MM sound. It is very hard to describe unless you play it and then play a regular MM next to it. Let's put it this way. I kept this one and sold my DMM. That should say something about this instrument.

----------


## limerock

Here's mine (an X-braced also)

----------


## carleshicks

is that one signed by Derrington. what year is it

----------


## limerock

It is a 1998 July 8th Derrington signed F5-x I have it for sale on ebay right now.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

From the finish and binding, that one is not technically a Master Model, It is more of an F5L. It has lacquer finish also

----------


## limerock

Admittidly I am a novice, but the label says Master Model but I thought the thread was....Derrington signed mandolins. Anyway it is whatever it is and thanks for the info. Sorry if I misposted.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

1999 A5L: s/n 90626039

----------


## Barry Platnick

was that the one on Ebay the other day?

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I'm assuming it is Barry. Either that or Eddie has the same bedding the seller had. Nice.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I had to get it somewhere...  The guy said the signature wasn't legible... but he thought the first name might have been Charlie and the last name began with a Q or something... so I took a chance - it's a great sounding mandolin in excellent condition with slight fretwear.  There were mixed strings of indeterminate age and gauge on it so I put on a set of J75's and that puppy sings.  There were 15 Golden Gate picks in the case and two sets of strings...  And no, he didn't include the bedding...

----------


## MikeEdgerton

That was a good get. I would have jumped at that price.

----------


## mando1man

I have a one of a kind Gibson Fern. I bought it from Charlie right before Christmas 2004. The label has his signature and as far as I know it's the only lacquer distressed Gibson mandolin that I know of. Casy Sullivan distressed it at the Gibson factory. It's also one of the best sounding mandolins.

----------


## carleshicks

More pictures Please

----------


## mando1man

here ya go Carl...

----------


## carleshicks

That is one beautiful beat up old Fern. and probably the only Derrington signed Fern made in 2004.

----------


## mando1man

Thanks Carleshicks. It's Charlie's genius. In the Mandolin Ensemble we used to call him "Chuck Loar" to tease him. But I had a feeling he was on to something. Look in the 2012 Vingate Guitar price guide. They say a charlie signed MM is worth $1000 than the others that came later, had different signatures   :Smile:

----------

